# First deer with a bow!



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

We'll last night I decided to sit in the box stand we have behind my Girl friends house. After it rained twice while we were sitting out there 7 turkey's came in and feed in a big circle around the stand. When it hit about 7:00 the turkey flew off to roost and I saw a deer way off walk across this shooting lane( the stand is set up for using a rifle so it has small windows and it's very hard to shoot a bow out of). Before we got in the stand that after noon I put some scent flags up with doe estrus on them. We'll not long after I saw the deer slip by I heard a loud grunt come from one of the scent flags. I looked down at the flag and there was a deer standing under it licking it. He ran right out in the open and have me a sweet broadside shot. I ha to kind of squat to shoot but as soon as I let the arrow fly I heard a loud crack and deer dropped dead in his tracks. I ran down the ladder to cut his throat an saw that my arrow had hit him in the middle of the neck. After thinking about it some more I figured out my bow hit the edge of the blind and threw my shot off. But I still got him and went home to a meal of fried mullet, cheese grits, and cole slaw.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Nice job, man!!
What kind of bow do you shoot?


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Congratulations .


----------



## Vly62 (Feb 21, 2015)

Congrats!!


----------



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

Cruiser by bear archery


----------

